# What a Muscle-Head Bodybuilder Says About Organic Food



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Last week I was talking about nutrition with one of my workout buddies and when I mentioned grass fed beef and “organic food??? he asked, “Do you mean like what you get at Whole Foods Market?” I said, “Yes, exactly… that’s a natural food and organic supermarket.” He said, “Yeah well, that place costs so [...]

*Read More...*


----------

